# Toddler Noob needs help making my root better! [Tweaked 2.2]



## bigtex (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello!

So, I've gotten about ankle-deep into the Root world, and so far my phone is still un-bricked. However, I am having some issues, and I don't understand enough of what I see here to know for sure what the answer is, so I will list my issue, followed by my flawed thinking. You will quickly see how much help I need.

1. *Those danged OTA updates! *I "installed" Fotakill.apk, and by installed I mean moved it from the sd card to system/app in Root Explorer, and restarted. It is now not forcing me to get it, but I am getting those texts from 6250 at least 20 times a day. How do I make the texts stop? I went into my build.prop, and realized I have EI2 and no FP or FF or whatever. This leads me to my next question...

*2. I can't see how much signal I have. What is the difference between EI2 and FF1? Do I need to make some changes (EI2->FF1)?* I know how to flash in CWM, but I am afraid of doing this if it is un-needed/detrimental. As of now, I can't see how much signal I have. I am assuming that FF1 Kernel would be helpful in fixing that.

*3. What is the absolute coolest app for rooted phones that I absolutely need to have? *I currently have Root Explorer, and that's it.

Thanks, I am trying to become a better nerd! Teach me your ways!

-Richard


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

bigtex said:


> Hello!
> 
> So, I've gotten about ankle-deep into the Root world, and so far my phone is still un-bricked. However, I am having some issues, and I don't understand enough of what I see here to know for sure what the answer is, so I will list my issue, followed by my flawed thinking. You will quickly see how much help I need.
> 
> ...


1. I don't know what FOTAKILL.apk is, but first off APK files need to be "installed" not just copied over to a certain directory (that is a portion of a manual install) and to stop it on the Strat requires a prop.build edit, the real question is why wouldn't you just use Dwitherell's TweakedEI22.2UpdateStop.zip and install it with CWM Recovery? It will take care of all the hard stuff for you.

2. Once of the most noticable differences is how the radios report signal strength to the kernel, they are working fine the kernel just doesn't understand the new way of doing things. This is normal. Some people have just flashed the FF1 kernel and been good to go but you lose all the custom kernel tweaks like overclocking/undervolting, etc, others just deal with it..

3. Cool apps that require root... hmmm... Voltage Control if you have a kernel that supports it, but use caution when playing with it. All "root" really does is gives you access to parts of the file system you normally did not have, so "coolest" is subjective... Ad Blocker, Beats Audio, Ultimate Backup, CacheMate, and WiFi Tether all come to mind as useful, although I don't know if they qualify as "cool".


----------

